# Worming kid goats?????????



## speedy94c

At what age should I start worming my kid goats, I have 25-30 nanny goats that have already starting kidding, I have approx 28-30 kids on the ground already. They range in age from 4 weeks to 1 week old now. I was just wondering when to start worming them and how often to worm them??????

Thanks in advance


----------



## ()relics

Did the does have a parasite problem when they kidded? Have you seen evidence of a parasite infestation in these goat kids? Before I would DEWORM anything I would have a fecal examination done to determine, if in fact, they really need to be treated. Also a FEC will give you an idea of what exact parasites you need to target, if any. Deworming all your goats just because they are a certain age isn't such a good practice. You end up treating goats that don't need to be treated, which is wasted money, and it begins to build up a resistence to your deworming agent, because you end up over using it.


----------



## speedy94c

No parasite problem that I know of, just been told latley that I need to (worm)
Deworm goats very often, and I dont want to loose any kids due to not doing something I should have.


----------



## nancy d

Unless you get fecals you wont know what parasites to treat for.
So its all going to depend on that. Unless its tapes you cant see them.
I dont worm kids.


----------



## ()relics

speedy94c said:


> No parasite problem that I know of, just been told latley that I need to (worm)
> Deworm goats very often, and I dont want to loose any kids due to not doing something I should have.


I don't deworm some of my kids until they are nearly a year old, some never. I check their eyelids regularly and if one seems to be losing color, Anemic, I check their FEC and then deworn as necessary. Of course Coccidiosis in young kids is a different story altogether. Any sign of scour in my young kids I treat with Sulfadimethoxine for 5 days. If that doesn't clear it up then ScourHalt. Those 2 antibiotics cover the biggest young kid killers. I feel that if I treat for both of them I have almost completely "covered" the kid, healthwise. I treat very few kids for scours every year and fewer get a deworming agent. I only have 30-40 kids per year but I have only lost 3 in the last 4 years, 2 of them to causes other than sickness.


----------



## jodief100

speedy94c said:


> No parasite problem that I know of, just been told latley that I need to (worm)
> Deworm goats very often, and I dont want to loose any kids due to not doing something I should have.


The more often you use wormers, the quicker the worms develop resistance and the womers become usless. Since there are few effective wormers left and none in the pipeline, I worm only as needed. I almost never have to worm kids. ()relics covered what I do with mine.

In my herd, adult goats are only wormed as needed and the day after they kid.


----------



## liz

I worm if needed, I do my own fecals and only use wormer if it's needed.
Kids on the other hand are more susceptable to cocci and once they have an overload, thats when any parasite can be a problem due to the already stressed immune system.

Monitering the kid crop and treating those that appear to have problems as opposed to treating all even if not needed is the main reason for resistance to the medications.


----------



## HoosierShadow

When I got my goats I was told to worm every 3 months. But from what I've learned on this forum, that is not necessary. I haven't had a fecal done yet, but have 3 does ready to kid, so when they kid we'll worm them, and then I'll wait 10 days and do a random fecal and see if there is anything in my herd to be concerned about.
I have 6 week twin kids right now, and haven't even considered worming. I'd think if they look good, are thriving, and growing then they should be fine  

The only thing I do plan on continuing is dusting them for external parasites. I dust them every 3 months or as need be. IMO it doesn't hurt them as long as you keep it out of their face. I used this last summer when our kids got mites, and it worked great.


----------



## myfainters

The earliest you would ever deworm a kid is 3 weeks old as the worm cycle takes 3 weeks from infestation. 

However, I agree that you shouldn't worm at all until you know they need it otherwise you are wasting time and money. Run a fecal on a couple of your does. If they all have a worm load then make sure to worm EVERYONE over 3 weeks of age with an appropriate wormer that kills the type of worms you are dealing with.


----------



## wendybird1953

*can someone advise us on skinny nursing doe?*

Our Nubian doe has lost so much weight since she had her twins 4 weeks ago. We have tried separating her from the others to be sure she is getting plenty of grain, she has hay and a lot of pasture too. Can I just try worming her without getting a fecal? All the others are as healthy as can be.

can anyone help with suggestions??


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS

Agree with previous posters to be careful about "scheduled" worming, get fecals to see what you are fighting and if it is necessary to worm; use Famacha scoring to determine when to worm. We took in a Boer doe this spring that the owner told us had not been wormed or vaccinated since 2009 !!! Some animals have natural tolerance for heavy parasite loads (we did have to worm her, but 6 years without worming a goat, we were surprised she had any pinkness in her lids at all!)...

It is a good idea if goats are new to you or your farm to talk to a vet or the local ag extension to see what the area's parasite problems are, some regions have parasites resistant to specific wormers but vulnerable to others


----------



## lottsagoats1

My kids get their first deworming at 14 days, the same time they get their first cocci prevention dose of baycox.

My farm is tiny, so the chance of worms is great. I know what their dams have for a worm load (HC, liver flukes and lung worm are the bain of my existance) so I start them young to prevent any damage to their insides.


----------



## JayceeGardeiner

@myfainters , I have a kid that is just under 3 weeks(8lbs) and has tapeworms whats the dosage for safegurad


----------



## goatblessings

You should really start a new thread on this so that it will be seen. Do you have paste or liquid? How do you know they have tapes? Have you started coccidia prevention yet?


----------

